# POLAND - cities and landscapes



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

Map and shortcuts for the places that you can find in this thread:
**
Augustów Canal
Białowieża
Elbląg
Karpacz and Karkonosze
Katowice
Kraków
Kurów Wielki
Lutynka
Łódź
Przemyśl
Słowiński N.P.
Toruń
Warszawa
Zielona Góra

Here i start with my home town *ZIELONA GÓRA*
It is the capital of wine, the furthest north place in Europe (and maybe in the world) where you can cultivate grapes and for centuries wine was made. That's why we have a wine festival every year here. In town itself and in the surrounding region the vineyards are popping up like crazy, after decades of communism, when it was not allowed to produce alcohol. Now the tradition is recovering and wine get better and better.

Ratusz - City hall




ul. Pod Filarami


Stary Rynek - Old Market Square


Konkatedra - Cathedral


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*ZIELONA GÓRA*





Univercity of Zielona Góra


Old Market Square


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*ZIELONA GÓRA *




Vineyard in the heart of town





Little Bacchus - there are plenty of them all over the place


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*ZIELONA GÓRA*

Old town


Wine festival


Wine festival parade


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*ZIELONA GÓRA*

Old town - small polish-catholic church




Old hospital


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*ZIELONA GORA*





University library


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*ZIELONA GORA*




City bus terminal at the main railway station


Park Zatonie


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

Old national road nr 3 border between provinces Lubuskie and Dolnoslaskie




KURÓW WIELKI (province Dolny Śląsk)


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*ELBLĄG *- northern Poland, province Warmińsko-mazurskie*. *The town is known for the new-old town, which waited several decades for reconstruction after the WW2.








upload images


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*ELBLĄG *


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*ELBLĄG *


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*ELBLĄG *


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*ELBLĄG *


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The reconstructions look great. I wish we had reconstructed as faithfully, here in Britain, after the war. Unfortunately, we didn't.


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*TORUŃ *- large medieval old town and the birthplace of Mikołaj Kopernik (Nicolaus Copernicus). In Poland famous for its gingerbread-baking tradition.









Pending tower - almost like Pisa


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*TORUŃ 




*




[url=https://postimg.cc/D4GsFr8B][/URL]


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*TORUŃ 




*


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*TORUŃ *

image hosting


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*TORUŃ *


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*TORUŃ*


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

The same spot some 1km from *ODRA River *close to Zielona Góra, in 4 seasons.


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*KRAKÓW *- former capital, today one of the biggest cultural center of the country. Loved by everyone - even by the citizens of Warszawa! The old town is iconic, the commie blocks in the outer neighbourhoods - not so much.


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*KRAKÓW*


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*KRAKÓW*


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*KRAKÓW*


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*KRAKÓW*


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*KRAKÓW*



District Nowa Huta and socialist realism 



Back in old town


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*KRAKÓW*


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*KRAKÓW*


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*AUGUSTÓW CANAL - *The canal is one of the best preserved hydrologic masterpieces in Poland, connecting Wisła River and Niemen River. Nowadays it has practically no significant importance in the cargo shipping, but it is well known tourist attraction – appreciated mostly by natur and water sports lovers. It connects wast forrest areas and many lakes as well as some rivers in the north-eastern parts of Poland.

**


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*AUGUSTÓW CANAL *


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

*AUGUSTÓW CANAL*


----------

